
Doitlive – live shell presentations - jordigh
http://doitlive.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
======
jordigh
This is an example of what this looks like:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OlDm3akbqg#t=547](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OlDm3akbqg#t=547)

I had a nice discussion with the author of doitlive who was inspired by my own
ad-hoc and personal hacky version of this code to rewrite it in a better way
for the masses.

------
pimlottc
PlayerPiano is a similar existing program:

[http://i.wearpants.org/blog/playerpiano-amaze-your-
friends/](http://i.wearpants.org/blog/playerpiano-amaze-your-friends/)

It's in PyPi and was demo'd at PyCon 2011 in the lightning talk sessions.

~~~
jordigh
Yeah, but it only works for Python sessions, right? doitlive does shell and
Python sessions. Perhaps other kinds some day?

------
skrebbel
Soo, the point is to boost your entire audience's impostor syndromes by
showing off what terminal-fu you have, when in reality you don't?

~~~
jordigh
Actually, my hope is that people use this technique more often until it stops
looking magical, which is why I submitted the link in the first place. I
wanted to give it more exposure.

I've used this technique a couple a few times to deliver presentations, and it
seems that all that people notice is the hacker typing, or at least that's
what they most comment on, instead of the content of the talk. I don't know if
they really are being distracted away from the content, but in case they are,
I want the technique to be pedestrian.

------
anoxic
This has been possible for a while with Shellcast:
[http://tty.tv/](http://tty.tv/)

~~~
jordigh
This seems neat, but not the same thing? The idea with doitlive is that you
pre-record a session and then you "hacker-type" it back.
[http://hackertyper.com/](http://hackertyper.com/)

Seems like shellcast is for connecting your current shell session with a
webpage, not for replaying pre-recorded sessions?

~~~
contingencies
Hahaha, [http://hackertyper.com/](http://hackertyper.com/) is brilliant.

Full points for proactively lowering the production budget of C-grade hacker
films.

~~~
anoxic
I think I will have to make a hacker film just for this....

